# Liquid Soap won’t get out of the gel phase



## ashbritpay (Jul 15, 2021)

Newbie here!! Please help me….

I followed the recipe exactly that I generated on soap calc, but it’s been about 5hrs yet my soap base hasn’t left this gel phase. Anything I can do to fix this??


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 15, 2021)

Stop cooking it, its done and ready to dilute


----------



## ashbritpay (Jul 15, 2021)

Obsidian said:


> Stop cooking it, its done and ready to dilute


Thank you!!


----------



## Susie (Jul 17, 2021)

You don't actually have to cook it. You can just mix it until it is emulsified and then walk away. It will do the rest alone.


----------



## AliOop (Jul 17, 2021)

Susie said:


> You don't actually have to cook it. You can just mix it until it is emulsified and then walk away. It will do the rest alone.


I prefer the cold process method for liquid soap myself. In the past, I've mixed till it got too thick to mix any further, then covered and left it alone for 24 hours to saponify. Based on your suggestion, I'll try emulsification or light trace next time - easier on the stick-blender, for sure!


----------



## Susie (Jul 18, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I prefer the cold process method for liquid soap myself. In the past, I've mixed till it got too thick to mix any further, then covered and left it alone for 24 hours to saponify. Based on your suggestion, I'll try emulsification or light trace next time - easier on the stick-blender, for sure!



If I am making soap before work, I just get it to emulsion. If I am making it on my day off or ran myself completely out of soap before making more, I get it to paste. I like having options.


----------

